# Campaña actividad antifeminazi



## zugastiagui (11 Abr 2020)

Pegatinas, pintadas, pancartas, carteles, manifestaciones...

Únete a la lucha contra la ideología de género y el feminazismo.

http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (11 Abr 2020)




----------



## zugastiagui (11 Abr 2020)




----------



## zugastiagui (11 Abr 2020)




----------



## Uritorco (11 Abr 2020)

Otros pobres diablos utilizando la jerga orwelliana.


----------



## Uritorco (11 Abr 2020)




----------



## zugastiagui (12 Abr 2020)




----------



## zugastiagui (12 Abr 2020)




----------



## zugastiagui (13 Abr 2020)




----------



## zugastiagui (13 Abr 2020)




----------



## Disfrutad lo cagado (13 Abr 2020)

Por algo se empieza, aunque va a ser muy difícil, no sólo ya acabar con el feminazismo, sino impedir que cada día vaya a más con estos HGLGP que gobiernan y riegan de millones a todas estas asociaciones lacra y parasitarias.


----------



## zugastiagui (13 Abr 2020)




----------



## zugastiagui (14 Abr 2020)




----------



## zugastiagui (15 Abr 2020)




----------



## Lábaro (15 Abr 2020)

Que si,que queda muy bonito y politicamente correcto meter con calzador a los nazis y rima bien con femina,aunque la realidad es que los nazis serian unos piezas en muchas cosas,pero en este tema no tienen absolutamente nada que ver...

Si quieres denunciar el supremacismo totalitario del feminismo actual,esta muy bien,pero los que promueven estas politicas supremacistas,son en su mayoria progres e izquierdistas,asi que hablemos con propiedad porque vamos a acabar culpando a los nazis hasta de la muerte de Manolete...


----------



## Tonimn (15 Abr 2020)

Lábaro dijo:


> Que si,que queda muy bonito y politicamente correcto meter con calzador a los nazis y rima bien con femina,aunque la realidad es que los nazis serian unos piezas en muchas cosas,pero en este tema no tienen absolutamente nada que ver...
> 
> Si quieres denunciar el supremacismo totalitario del feminismo actual,esta muy bien,pero los que promueven estas politicas supremacistas,son en su mayoria progres e izquierdistas,asi que hablemos con propiedad porque vamos a acabar culpando a los nazis hasta de la muerte de Manolete...



Yo estoy de acuerdo, ¿qué tienen que ver los nazis? No me gusta ese término.


----------



## zugastiagui (15 Abr 2020)

Lábaro dijo:


> Que si,que queda muy bonito y politicamente correcto meter con calzador a los nazis y rima bien con femina,aunque la realidad es que los nazis serian unos piezas en muchas cosas,pero en este tema no tienen absolutamente nada que ver...
> 
> Si quieres denunciar el supremacismo totalitario del feminismo actual,esta muy bien,pero los que promueven estas politicas supremacistas,son en su mayoria progres e izquierdistas,asi que hablemos con propiedad porque vamos a acabar culpando a los nazis hasta de la muerte de Manolete...



Olvidas que los nazis eran socialistas.
Nacional socialistas.
Olvidas que Hitler estuvo antes en el Partido Socialista.
Olvidas el pacto Ribentrop-Molotov como representantes de Hitler y Stalin y el consiguiente reparto de Polonia, Finlandia, etc.

Deberías informarte mejor antes de emitir una opinión tan alejada de la realidad.


----------



## zugastiagui (15 Abr 2020)

Tonimn dijo:


> Yo estoy de acuerdo, ¿qué tienen que ver los nazis? No me gusta ese término.



Infórmate y entenderás el porqué esa palabra define muy bien a ese colectivo y sus criterios.


----------



## Lábaro (15 Abr 2020)

zugastiagui dijo:


> Olvidas que los nazis eran socialistas.
> Nacional socialistas.
> Olvidas que Hitler estuvo antes en el Partido Socialista.
> Olvidas el pacto Ribentrop-Molotov como representantes de Hitler y Stalin y el consiguiente reparto de Polonia, Finlandia, etc.
> ...



No me cuentes milongas que no vienen a cuento: Si eres "politicamente correcto" y no te atreves a llamarlos por lo que son en realidad(Femiprogres,femiizquierdistas,femicomunistas,femistalinistas,etc),no es problema mio...

Aunque yo personalmente las tildo de femilocas que me gusta mucho mas...


----------



## El Reaccionario (15 Abr 2020)

Lábaro dijo:


> Que si,que queda muy bonito y politicamente correcto meter con calzador a los nazis y rima bien con femina,aunque la realidad es que los nazis serian unos piezas en muchas cosas,pero en este tema no tienen absolutamente nada que ver...
> 
> Si quieres denunciar el supremacismo totalitario del feminismo actual,esta muy bien,pero los que promueven estas politicas supremacistas,son en su mayoria progres e izquierdistas,asi que hablemos con propiedad porque vamos a acabar culpando a los nazis hasta de la muerte de Manolete...



Déjalos, siempre dicen las mismas comparaciones relativistas absurdas, es todo tan cansado.


----------



## ElSombrererocdelainternec (15 Abr 2020)

¿Qué tienen que ver los judíos con todo esto?

Israel tiene el mismo tema ideológico en marcha. Se quejan de lo mismo por allí.


----------



## zugastiagui (15 Abr 2020)

Lábaro dijo:


> No me cuentes milongas que no vienen a cuento: Si eres "politicamente correcto" y no te atreves a llamarlos por lo que son en realidad(Femiprogres,femiizquierdistas,femicomunistas,femistalinistas,etc),no es problema mio...
> 
> Aunque yo personalmente las tildo de femilocas que me gusta mucho mas...



Menos mal que has llegado tú para instruirnos.


----------



## Uritorco (15 Abr 2020)

El termino exacto es femimarxismo. 

El feminismo y la agenda masonica


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (15 Abr 2020)

Al margen del debate de que si es más correcto usar el término femimarxista o feminazi, esas pegatinas deben de joder mucho a las femicerdas y a sus aliades progre manginas, en mi barrio cada cierto tiempo aparecen pegadas y no duran ni dos días al ser rayadas con las llaves o arrancadas con auténtica furia de cerda, cosa que no pasa con carteles electorales de todos los parto políticos que pueden llevar pegados la de un año y nadie los arranca nada.


----------



## rejon (15 Abr 2020)

Enhorabuena, Irenita....Me alegro de tu recuperación. ........A ver si ahora, además de recuperar la salud, recuperas la dignidad y dimites.


----------



## zugastiagui (16 Abr 2020)




----------



## Rudi Rocker (16 Abr 2020)

Femi Nazi.


----------



## Gigatr0n (16 Abr 2020)

¿No estaban de moda ahora los balconazis?
...
a ver si nos ponemos deacuerdo.



Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Femi Nazi.



Eso lo que es, es una puta gorda revenía!


----------



## zugastiagui (16 Abr 2020)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Femi Nazi.



Necio, lerdo e ignorante.
Lo tienes todo.
Vienes con el equipo completo de fábrica.


----------



## zugastiagui (16 Abr 2020)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> ¿No estaban de moda ahora los balconazis?
> ...
> a ver si nos ponemos deacuerdo.
> 
> ...



El cerebro te lo suministro Igor, ¿no?


----------



## Rudi Rocker (16 Abr 2020)

zugastiagui dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entonces es de la sección femenina? (SF)


----------



## Gigatr0n (16 Abr 2020)

zugastiagui dijo:


> El cerebro te lo suministro Igor, ¿no?



No, tu puta madre en sus momentos de embriaguez.


----------



## zugastiagui (16 Abr 2020)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> No, tu puta madre en sus momentos de embriaguez.



Te confundes de mujer. 
Cree el ladrón que todos son de su condición.


----------



## zugastiagui (16 Abr 2020)




----------



## zugastiagui (17 Abr 2020)




----------



## zugastiagui (18 Abr 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## Don_Quijote (18 Abr 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> El termino exacto es femimarxismo.
> 
> El feminismo y la agenda masonica




Ese término es tan ridículo como feminazi... pero el término feminazi tiene la ventaja de que pica mogollón a los feminazis.
Por lo tanto hay que seguir usándolo.


El término "exacto" dice. Exacto... Como si los disfemismos tuvieran la función de ser exactos. Son disfemismos. No tienen por qué ser exactos.

El término "nazi", por otro lado, hace MUCHAS décadas que trascendió su significado original y poco, o nada, tiene que ver con los alemanes de hace un siglo.

Feminazi es un término perfectamente válido... por estas razones y por los innegables puntos de unión con los nazis (o con los marxistas o con los talibanes).

Se les podría llamar femitalibanes.... pero el término que les jode, y que se ha hecho famoso, es otro.


----------



## zugastiagui (19 Abr 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (19 Abr 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (20 Abr 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (21 Abr 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (21 Abr 2020)

Estreno película Lidia Bosch
#stopfeminazis
www.stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (22 Abr 2020)

#stopfeminazis 







http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (23 Abr 2020)

#stopfeminazis
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (24 Abr 2020)

#stopfeminazis
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (25 Abr 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (25 Abr 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (26 Abr 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (27 Abr 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
www.stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (27 Abr 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
www.stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (28 Abr 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS 
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## SuperMariano (28 Abr 2020)

menuda panda de ofendiditos llorones con masculinidad frágil


----------



## zugastiagui (29 Abr 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS 
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (30 Abr 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (1 May 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## Disfrutad lo cagado (1 May 2020)

Donde pueden conseguirse esas pegatinas? 

Tengo al lado de mi casa la sede de la PSOE...


----------



## zugastiagui (1 May 2020)

Disfrutad lo cagado dijo:


> Donde pueden conseguirse esas pegatinas?
> 
> Tengo al lado de mi casa la sede de la PSOE...




TIENDA
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## Disfrutad lo cagado (1 May 2020)

Gracias!!!


----------



## zugastiagui (2 May 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (3 May 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (4 May 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (4 May 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (5 May 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (6 May 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (6 May 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (7 May 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (8 May 2020)

TIENDA
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (8 May 2020)

zugastiagui dijo:


> TIENDA
> http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 313514



Estanco de Ana María Pérez del Campo Noriega

ProJusticia, Ana María Pérez del Campo


----------



## zugastiagui (9 May 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## patroclus (9 May 2020)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> Al margen del debate de que si es más correcto usar el término femimarxista o feminazi, esas pegatinas deben de joder mucho a las femicerdas y a sus aliades progre manginas, en mi barrio cada cierto tiempo aparecen pegadas y no duran ni dos días al ser rayadas con las llaves o arrancadas con auténtica furia de cerda, cosa que no pasa con carteles electorales de todos los parto políticos que pueden llevar pegados la de un año y nadie los arranca nada.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 289681
> Ver archivo adjunto 289682



Lo de femicerdas me encanta, ojalá prospere.


----------



## zugastiagui (9 May 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (10 May 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (11 May 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (12 May 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## Antonio Barcelo (12 May 2020)

*Cuidado en comprar nada en una tienda así. No podéis saber quien hay detrás y tendrían vuestros datos, nombre completo y dirección. Si alguien quisiera de buena fe ayudar al movimiento contra el feminazismo daría la posibilidad de descargar la creatividad ( sin virus claro) y que cada uno se lo imprima donde quiera. Y por supuesto no haría negocio.*


----------



## zugastiagui (12 May 2020)

Antonio Barcelo dijo:


> *Cuidado en comprar nada en una tienda así. No podéis saber quien hay detrás y tendrían vuestros datos, nombre completo y dirección. Si alguien quisiera de buena fe ayudar al movimiento contra el feminazismo daría la posibilidad de descargar la creatividad ( sin virus claro) y que cada uno se lo imprima donde quiera. Y por supuesto no haría negocio.*



¿En qué tómbola dices que te tocó el cerebro?


----------



## Antonio Barcelo (12 May 2020)

zugastiagui dijo:


> ¿En qué tómbola dices que te tocó el cerebro?



*Una cuenta del 2016, con solo 122 mensajes, muchos de los cuales son para promocionar la tienda. Hueles a podemita camuflado a kilometros buscando hacer listas negras. Si quieres ayudar, cuelga la creatividad para descargar ( sin virus por favor, que tenemos antivirus XD ), y ya nos lo imprimimos nosotros.*


----------



## zugastiagui (12 May 2020)

Antonio Barcelo dijo:


> *Una cuenta del 2016, con solo 122 mensajes, muchos de los cuales son para promocionar la tienda. Hueles a podemita camuflado a kilometros buscando hacer listas negras. Si quieres ayudar, cuelga la creatividad para descargar ( sin virus por favor, que tenemos antivirus XD ), y ya nos lo imprimimos nosotros.*



Fue Igor quien te suministró el cerebro, ¿no?


----------



## zugastiagui (12 May 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (13 May 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (14 May 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (15 May 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## rondo (15 May 2020)

Tonimn dijo:


> Yo estoy de acuerdo, ¿qué tienen que ver los nazis? No me gusta ese término.



Porque lo de feminazis les jode


----------



## zugastiagui (16 May 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (17 May 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (18 May 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (19 May 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (20 May 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (21 May 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (22 May 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (23 May 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## la_trotona (23 May 2020)

zugastiagui dijo:


> Estanco de Ana María Pérez del Campo Noriega
> 
> ProJusticia, Ana María Pérez del Campo



Como a alguos radicales le den por hacer scrache, no bueno que no es democrático ni nada por favor.


----------



## Uritorco (23 May 2020)

Las antifemimarxistas de verdad.


----------



## zugastiagui (24 May 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (25 May 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (27 May 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (27 May 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## elmegaduque (27 May 2020)

Si se quiere una campaña realmente efectiva contra el feminismo, hay que visibilizar, centrar, y poner de manifiesto la ingente cantidad de recursos públicos que acapara en detrimento de necesidades urgentes.


----------



## Pabloom (27 May 2020)

elmegaduque dijo:


> Si se quiere una campaña realmente efectiva contra el feminismo, hay que visibilizar, centrar, y poner de manifiesto la ingente cantidad de recursos públicos que acapara en detrimento de necesidades urgentes.



Las pegatinas deberían incluir información como esta: 

El chiringuito feminista ingresa 150 millones de euros a través de 16.000 subvenciones públicas


----------



## zugastiagui (27 May 2020)

elmegaduque dijo:


> Si se quiere una campaña realmente efectiva contra el feminismo, hay que visibilizar, centrar, y poner de manifiesto la ingente cantidad de recursos públicos que acapara en detrimento de necesidades urgentes.



Menos samba y más trabajar.

*Industria del maltrato*.
ProJusticia, industria del maltrato

*Subvenciones. Beneficiarios y empleo de las mismas*. 
ProJusticia, subvenciones, beneficiarias y empleo de las mismas

*Vividores de la industria del maltrato* 
ProJusticia, vividores de la industria del maltrato


----------



## zugastiagui (27 May 2020)

Pabloom dijo:


> Las pegatinas deberían incluir información como esta:
> 
> El chiringuito feminista ingresa 150 millones de euros a través de 16.000 subvenciones públicas



En la próxima tirada lo imprimiremos en el reverso.

Menos samba y más trabajar.

*Industria del maltrato*.
ProJusticia, industria del maltrato

*Subvenciones. Beneficiarios y empleo de las mismas*. 
ProJusticia, subvenciones, beneficiarias y empleo de las mismas

*Vividores de la industria del maltrato* 
ProJusticia, vividores de la industria del maltrato


----------



## zugastiagui (28 May 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS 
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (29 May 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (30 May 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## miau2020 (30 May 2020)

Antonio Barcelo dijo:


> *Cuidado en comprar nada en una tienda así. No podéis saber quien hay detrás y tendrían vuestros datos, nombre completo y dirección. Si alguien quisiera de buena fe ayudar al movimiento contra el feminazismo daría la posibilidad de descargar la creatividad ( sin virus claro) y que cada uno se lo imprima donde quiera. Y por supuesto no haría negocio.*



buscan ver la disidencia para luego saber a por quien ir?


----------



## zugastiagui (31 May 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (1 Jun 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (2 Jun 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (3 Jun 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## perrosno (3 Jun 2020)

Pues ánimo por la iniciativa. Aunque liarse a poner pegatinas en el metro de Tokio, que quieres que te diga..... 
Creo que además de una gilipollez es tocar las pelotas en otro país, que encima ni van a tener ni puta idea de lo que es.
Como no hay sitios en España nos vamos a Tokio a hacer el gañán. Eso no me mola nada.


----------



## zugastiagui (3 Jun 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> Pues ánimo por la iniciativa. Aunque liarse a poner pegatinas en el metro de Tokio, que quieres que te diga.....
> Creo que además de una gilipollez es tocar las pelotas en otro país, que encima ni van a tener ni puta idea de lo que es.
> Como no hay sitios en España nos vamos a Tokio a hacer el gañán. Eso no me mola nada.



Gracias por el ánimo.
No digas nada sin saber de lo que hablas. 
Es evidente que no tienes ni idea del tema sobre el que opinas por lo que retratas y quedas como un...
El feminazismo es un asunto mundial y Japón no se libra. De hecho, llevan décadas sufriéndolo con intensidad dada su condición de "protectorado" de EE.UU., país del que vienen todas las políticas feminazis que asolan el mundo desde hace más de cien años.
Sirva de ejemplo la siguiente noticia de Japón.

El Gobierno japonés, preocupado ante el incremento de jóvenes vírgenes en su país


----------



## Lábaro (3 Jun 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Las antifemimarxistas de verdad.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 328005








Feminazis






Femirojas

...Y luego podriamos seguir por que es eso de ensuciar las calles gratuitamente(Penado ademas por ley) o hacer caja con asuntos bastante serios...


----------



## zugastiagui (3 Jun 2020)

Lábaro dijo:


> Feminazis
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El cerebro te lo suministró Igor, ¿no?


----------



## perrosno (3 Jun 2020)

zugastiagui dijo:


> Gracias por el ánimo.
> No digas nada sin saber de lo que hablas.
> Es evidente que no tienes ni idea del tema sobre el que opinas por lo que retratas y quedas como un...
> El feminazismo es un asunto mundial y Japón no se libra. De hecho, llevan décadas sufriéndolo con intensidad dada su condición de "protectorado" de EE.UU., país del que vienen todas las políticas feminazis que asolan el mundo desde hace más de cien años.
> ...



No se como quedo, dimelo tú mejor y así me sacas de dudas. Y después te diré yo también lo que me puedes parecer tú.

Te sigo diciendo que no me gusta que compatriotas míos se lien a pegar cartelitos en otro país, simplemente te digo eso.
Los que pegan los cartelitos, serán los españoles, lo que ensucian sus paredes serán los españoles. Si no te gusta lo siento, pero es así.
La iniciativa es buena, pero no jodiendo el mobiliario y menos de otros países.

Y en cualquier caso como haréis lo que os salga del nabo, que lo traduzcan al japones. ¿Quien va a entender feminazi en japonés?


----------



## zugastiagui (4 Jun 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## Uritorco (4 Jun 2020)

Me sumo a la campaña antifemimarxista.


----------



## zugastiagui (5 Jun 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (6 Jun 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (7 Jun 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (8 Jun 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (12 Jun 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (15 Jun 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (16 Jun 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## Kurten (16 Jun 2020)




----------



## DERROICIÓN EN GALAPAGAR (16 Jun 2020)

Tienes unos cojonazos bien gordos, imagino que con ese nick vasco tenías que ser.

La mitad de mi círculo me dejaría de hablar ipsofacto si viera esas pegatinas en mi casa. Curiosamente, si tuviera una foto gigante de cualquier genocida comunista, no pasaría absolutamente nada. Menuda basura de sociedad nos ha tocado vivir, qué mal tienen que estar las cosas para que a veces eche de menos Rusia...


----------



## zugastiagui (18 Jun 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (20 Jun 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (21 Jun 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (3 Jul 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (6 Jul 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (18 Jul 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (16 Ago 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (16 Ago 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (17 Ago 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## rejon (17 Ago 2020)




----------



## juanpedro (17 Ago 2020)

Caera el feminismo por absurdo. Los niños lo destrozaran. A su padre no se lo quita nadie. Para vergüenza de todo.el mundo y de todas las instituciones.


----------



## Larata (17 Ago 2020)

Lábaro dijo:


> No me cuentes milongas que no vienen a cuento: Si eres "politicamente correcto" y no te atreves a llamarlos por lo que son en realidad(Femiprogres,femiizquierdistas,femicomunistas,femistalinistas,etc),no es problema mio...
> 
> Aunque yo personalmente las tildo de femilocas que me gusta mucho mas...



¿
Y por qué no feministas?


----------



## Lábaro (17 Ago 2020)

Larata dijo:


> ¿
> Y por qué no feministas?



Siendo semanticamente justos el termino "feminista" seria el equivalente a "machista",pero luego uno mira la definicion de la RAE y ensalza el primer termino,mientras que el segundo lo denigra...

En fin,a falta de un termino adecuado en la RAE(No se recoge el termino "hembrista"), me quedo con "femilocas" que es el que mas me gusta...


----------



## zugastiagui (18 Ago 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## la_trotona (18 Ago 2020)

La lucha es larga pero no hay que desanimarse, y a cada vez más pagafantas el estado feminazi les está dándole leña y poco a poco van abriendo los ojos.


----------



## zugastiagui (19 Ago 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (20 Ago 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (21 Ago 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (22 Ago 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (23 Ago 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (24 Ago 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (31 Ago 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
contacto@stopfeminazis.org


----------



## zugastiagui (2 Sep 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
contacto@stopfeminazis.org


----------



## zugastiagui (5 Sep 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
contacto@stopfeminazis.org


----------



## rejon (5 Sep 2020)




----------



## zugastiagui (6 Sep 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
contacto@stopfeminazis.org


----------



## rejon (6 Sep 2020)




----------



## Supremacía (7 Sep 2020)

La campaña debería ser contra los tarados que les lavan la cara al feminismo y a las feministas usando términos estúpidos como _feminazismo _(o _hembrismo_) y _feminazis. _Con esto están siguiéndoles el juego a las feministas comprando su discurso de feminismo bueno y feminazismo (o hembrismo) malo. Idiotas.


----------



## zugastiagui (7 Sep 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
contacto@stopfeminazis.org


----------



## zugastiagui (7 Sep 2020)

Supremacía dijo:


> La campaña debería ser contra los tarados que les lavan la cara al feminismo y a las feministas usando términos estúpidos como _feminazismo _(o _hembrismo_) y _feminazis. _Con esto están siguiéndoles el juego a las feministas comprando su discurso de feminismo bueno y feminazismo (o hembrismo) malo. Idiotas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 424200



Afortunadamente existen mentes preclaras como la tuya que nos iluminan en nuestra triste ignorancia.


----------



## la_trotona (7 Sep 2020)

Hay que seguir visibilizando la lucha contra las feminazis.


----------



## Alex Cosma (7 Sep 2020)

Supremacía dijo:


> La campaña debería ser contra los tarados que les lavan la cara al feminismo y a las feministas usando términos estúpidos como _feminazismo _(o _hembrismo_) y _feminazis. _Con esto están siguiéndoles el juego a las feministas comprando su discurso de feminismo bueno y feminazismo (o hembrismo) malo. Idiotas.



*El nacionalsocialismo fue uno de los mejores exponentes del ESTADO HIPERTROFIADO TOTALITARIO que todo lo controla.

Por eso es correcto llamar ahora FEMINAZIS a las feministas (a todas no sólo a las más locas), porque ellas son una creación del ESTADO HIPERTROFIADO TOTALITARIO.

Los ESTADOS (el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL) son los que crean (o asumen o implementan) todas esas ideologías, tendencias y herramientas de dominación, ya sean de una dirección o su contraria.

Sí, un ESTADO HIPERTROFIADO TOTALITARIO puede crear el patriarcado y el feminismo (que es neo-patriarcado) indistintamente, según le interese.

Un ESTADO TOTALITARIO HIPERTROFIADO puede hacer biopolítica aumentando la natalidad exponencialmente, o bien puede tirar abajo la natalidad (con feminismo, homosexualismo, etc.) y traer inmigración, indistintamente, según le interese (ahora le interesa lo segundo).

Un ESTADO-TOTALITARIO-HIPERTROFIADO puede crear pandemias, guerras, lo que le de la gana, porque PUEDE, porque el PUEBLO quiere que pueda, porque el PUEBLO ha delegado la totalidad de su existencia en CASTAS DE EXPERTOS.

El PUEBLO ahora no es nada, y los expertos que conforman el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL lo son todo.

Esa ha sido vuestra decisión, ahora no valen lloros... sólo vale ASUMIR-RECONOCER EL ERROR, y RECTIFICAR, asumiendo la RESPONSABILIDAD, junto a nuestros iguales, de TOMAR LAS RIENDAS DE NUESTRO DESTINO, SIN CASTAS DE EXPERTOS QUE DECIDAN LA TOTALIDAD DE NUESTRA EXISTENCIA.*


----------



## silenus (7 Sep 2020)

La Fiscalía ve machismo en algunas señales de tráfico que denotan "dependencia y subordinación"


----------



## zugastiagui (8 Sep 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
contacto@stopfeminazis.org


----------



## rejon (8 Sep 2020)

La Fiscalía ve machismo en algunas señales de tráfico. Pues voy haciendo alguna propuesta.


----------



## zugastiagui (9 Sep 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
contacto@stopfeminazis.org


----------



## rejon (9 Sep 2020)

Aprovechando la polémica de las señales de tráfico, el Ministerio de Igualdad reclama que las feministas puedan acceder a trabajos tradicionalmente reservados a los hombres.


----------



## zugastiagui (13 Sep 2020)

TOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
contacto@stopfeminazis.org


----------



## zugastiagui (16 Sep 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
contacto@stopfeminazis.org


----------



## zugastiagui (17 Sep 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
contacto@stopfeminazis.org


----------



## zugastiagui (18 Sep 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
www.stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
contacto@stopfeminazis.org

Ministerio de igual dá. Madrid


----------



## zugastiagui (19 Sep 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
contacto@stopfeminazis.org
Ministerio de Igual dá. Madrid.


----------



## zugastiagui (20 Sep 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
contacto@stopfeminazis.org
Ministerio de Igual dá. Madrid.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (20 Sep 2020)

Ya compre hace tiempo un monton de pegatas de esas. Suelo ponerlas por todos los sitios donde hay mucha gente


----------



## zugastiagui (21 Sep 2020)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Ya compre hace tiempo un monton de pegatas de esas. Suelo ponerlas por todos los sitios donde hay mucha gente



Haz fotos y súbelas a internet.


----------



## zugastiagui (28 Sep 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
contacto@stopfeminazis.org
Paseo de Recoletos. Madrid.


----------



## zugastiagui (29 Sep 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
contacto@stopfeminazis.org
Plaza de Colón. Madrid.


----------



## zugastiagui (30 Sep 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS 
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html 
contacto@stopfeminazis.org 
Plaza de Colón. Madrid.


----------



## zugastiagui (2 Oct 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
contacto@stopfeminazis.org
Ministerio de igualdad. Madrid.


----------



## zugastiagui (3 Oct 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
contacto@stopfeminazis.org
Ministerio de igualdad. Madrid.


----------



## Saluter (3 Oct 2020)

Aquí los únicos nazis son los hombres con las mujeres. Siempre lo han sido y lo siguen siendo de otra forma, en la medida que tratan de torpedear su liberación. Los hombres no son disminuidos mentales a los que haya que tratar como a niños. Sino se les trata como a niños, se enfurece. Deben madurar de una puta vez ya .


----------



## zugastiagui (3 Oct 2020)

Saluter dijo:


> Aquí los únicos nazis son los hombres con las mujeres. Siempre lo han sido y lo siguen siendo de otra forma, en la medida que tratan de torpedear su liberación. Los hombres no son disminuidos mentales a los que haya que tratar como a niños. Sino se les trata como a niños, se enfurece. Deben madurar de una puta vez ya .



Una feminazi escondida tras un pseudónimo.
Vete a parvulitos y pasa por el psiquiatra.


----------



## zugastiagui (4 Oct 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
contacto@stopfeminazis.org
Calle Arenal. Madrid.


----------



## zugastiagui (5 Oct 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
contacto@stopfeminazis.org
Plaza Ópera. Madrid.


----------



## Rigreor (5 Oct 2020)

Menudos huevazos. Me quito el sombrero. Algunas son sublimes y algo así en España hace mucha falta.

A mí también me gusta más femimarxistas, pero lo de feminazis les escuece mucho y tiene más tirón, así que me parece perfecto en este caso.

Por discrepar en algo, yo tampoco entiendo para qué sirve poner pegatinas en español en Japón. Con lo limpio que está todo por allí y con lo suyos que son los japos para todo. Seguro que piensan que es vandalismo a secas de extranjeros incívicos. Así y todo es un detalle que no desmerece la labor de visibilización de los que estamos hasta los huevos del femimarxismo. Gracias por jugarte el tipo, espero que no te busquen un lío.


----------



## zugastiagui (6 Oct 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
contacto@stopfeminazis.org
Puerta del Sol. Madrid.


----------



## zugastiagui (7 Oct 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
contacto@stopfeminazis.org
Sarria (Lugo).


----------



## zugastiagui (8 Oct 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
contacto@stopfeminazis.org
Sarria (Lugo).


----------



## zugastiagui (9 Oct 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
contacto@stopfeminazis.org
Sarria (Lugo).


----------



## zugastiagui (10 Oct 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS 
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html 
contacto@stopfeminazis.org 
Ferreiros (Lugo).


----------



## zugastiagui (11 Oct 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
contacto@stopfeminazis.org
Paradela (Lugo).


----------



## zugastiagui (13 Oct 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
contacto@stopfeminazis.org
Portomarín (Lugo).


----------



## zugastiagui (15 Oct 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
contacto@stopfeminazis.org
Lugonde (Lugo).


----------



## zugastiagui (16 Oct 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
contacto@stopfeminazis.org
Palas de Rei (Lugo).


----------



## zugastiagui (18 Oct 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
contacto@stopfeminazis.org
Casanova (Lugo).


----------



## zugastiagui (19 Oct 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
contacto@stopfeminazis.org
Melide (Lugo).


----------



## zugastiagui (20 Oct 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
contacto@stopfeminazis.org
Santa María (Lugo).


----------



## zugastiagui (21 Oct 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
contacto@stopfeminazis.org
Arzúa (Lugo).


----------



## zugastiagui (22 Oct 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS 
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
contacto@stopfeminazis.org 
Arzúa (Lugo).


----------



## Amraslazar (22 Oct 2020)

¿Dónde se reparten esas pegatinas?


----------



## zugastiagui (22 Oct 2020)

Amraslazar dijo:


> ¿Dónde se reparten esas pegatinas?



Se venden.
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
contacto@stopfeminazis.org


----------



## zugastiagui (23 Oct 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
contacto@stopfeminazis.org
Raído (Lugo).


----------



## zugastiagui (24 Oct 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
contacto@stopfeminazis.org
A Peroxa (Lugo).


----------



## zugastiagui (25 Oct 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
contacto@stopfeminazis.org
A Peroxa (Lugo).


----------



## Stelio Kontos (25 Oct 2020)

zugastiagui dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 284470
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 284471
> ...



Esto sí que es tener los cojones bien cuadrados


----------



## zugastiagui (26 Oct 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
contacto@stopfeminazis.org
Salceda (Lugo).


----------



## zugastiagui (27 Oct 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
contacto@stopfeminazis.org
Lavacolla (La Coruña).


----------



## zugastiagui (28 Oct 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
contacto@stopfeminazis.org
Monte do Gozo, Santiago de Compostela (La Coruña).


----------



## zugastiagui (29 Oct 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
contacto@stopfeminazis.org
Monte do Gozo, Santiago de Compostela (La Coruña).


----------



## zugastiagui (30 Oct 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
contacto@stopfeminazis.org
Monte do Gozo, Santiago de Compostela (La Coruña).


----------



## zugastiagui (1 Nov 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
contacto@stopfeminazis.org
Santiago de Compostela (La Coruña).


----------



## zugastiagui (2 Nov 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
contacto@stopfeminazis.org
Santiago de Compostela (La Coruña).


----------



## zugastiagui (3 Nov 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
contacto@stopfeminazis.org
Santiago de Compostela (La Coruña).


----------



## zugastiagui (6 Nov 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
contacto@stopfeminazis.org
Santiago de Compostela (La Coruña).


----------



## zugastiagui (7 Nov 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
contacto@stopfeminazis.org
Lugo.


----------



## zugastiagui (11 Nov 2020)

* #STOPFEMINAZIS 
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html 
contacto@stopfeminazis.org 
Juzgados feminazis. Madrid.*


----------



## zugastiagui (12 Nov 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
contacto@stopfeminazis.org
Puerta del Sol. Madrid.


----------



## zugastiagui (13 Nov 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
contacto@stopfeminazis.org
Puerta del Sol. Madrid.


----------



## zugastiagui (21 Nov 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
contacto@stopfeminazis.org
Miranda de Ebro. Burgos.


----------



## zugastiagui (28 Nov 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
contacto@stopfeminazis.org
Juzgados de desfamilia. Madrid


----------



## zugastiagui (4 Dic 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
contacto@stopfeminazis.org
Madrid


----------



## Coronel Abdullah (4 Dic 2020)

La campaña debería ser "Stop manginas"


----------



## zugastiagui (8 Dic 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
contacto@stopfeminazis.org
Toledo


----------



## Culozilla (8 Dic 2020)

zugastiagui dijo:


> Pegatinas, pintadas, pancartas, carteles, manifestaciones...
> 
> Únete a la lucha contra la ideología de género y el feminazismo.
> 
> ...



Se les ve jovenzuelos sanotes, eh?


----------



## zugastiagui (9 Dic 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
contacto@stopfeminazis.org
Juzgados feminazis. Madrid


----------



## zugastiagui (10 Dic 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
contacto@stopfeminazis.org
Juzgados feminazis. Madrid


----------



## zugastiagui (17 Dic 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
contacto@stopfeminazis.org
Puerta del Sol. Madrid


----------



## zugastiagui (18 Dic 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
contacto@stopfeminazis.org
Concejalía de la mujer. Cartagena. Murcia.


----------



## zugastiagui (20 Dic 2020)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
contacto@stopfeminazis.org
Policía municipal. Madrid.


----------



## rejon (20 Dic 2020)

El Ministerio de Igualdad es un antro delincuencial, un chiringuito que maneja 450 millones de presupuesto para que una analfabeta funcional y su corte de palmeros se lo lleven crudo.


----------



## zugastiagui (16 Feb 2021)

#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## la_trotona (16 Feb 2021)

Hay que seguir la lucha.


----------



## zugastiagui (16 Mar 2021)

Figueras
#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (20 Mar 2021)

#STOPFEMINAZIS
Besalú


----------



## zugastiagui (22 Mar 2021)

#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (2 May 2021)

Juzgados de Alcobendas.
Declaración de Rocío Carrasco como acusada por no pagar la pensión de alimentos de sus hijos.
30 abril 2021


----------



## zugastiagui (2 May 2021)

Juzgados de Alcobendas.
Declaración de Rocío Carrasco como acusada por no pagar la pensión de alimentos de sus hijos.
30 abril 2021


----------



## zugastiagui (9 May 2021)




----------



## Coronel Abdullah (9 May 2021)

El problema no son las feministas. El problema son los feministas.


----------



## zugastiagui (12 May 2021)

Cervera (Lérida)

#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (12 May 2021)

cringe


----------



## zugastiagui (1 Jun 2021)

Velilla de san Antonio (Madrid)

#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## Gorguera (1 Jun 2021)

Comunistas criticando el feminismo. Me desorino


----------



## favelados (1 Jun 2021)

No funciona stopfeminazis

Ahora entre otros enlaces recomendados lleva a esta web 








FEM | Camisetas feministas


Camisetas feministas, ropa feminista, tazas feministas y regalos con mensajes feministas ♀ Camiseta feminista: "Somos las nietas de las brujas que no pudisteis quemar", "Vivas nos queremos", "Érase una vez una princesa que se salvó sola", Porque quiero, porque puedo y porque se me da la gana"...




fem.tienda


----------



## zugastiagui (2 Jun 2021)

favelados dijo:


> No funciona stopfeminazis
> 
> Ahora entre otros enlaces recomendados lleva a esta web
> 
> ...



De vez en cuando se ve "saturada".

Pero vuelve a funcionar.


----------



## zugastiagui (7 Jun 2021)

Fundación mujeres. Madrid.
#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (14 Jun 2021)

Melilla.
#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## RayoSombrio (14 Jun 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 285025



Pocas ilustraciones resumen tan bien la mierda que nos ha impuesto la judiada.


----------



## Uritorco (14 Jun 2021)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Pocas ilustraciones resumen tan bien la mierda que nos ha impuesto la judiada.



Sin embargo en este hilo los desinformadores siguen con el tema de las "feminazis". Otra palabreja creada en los laboratorios de los ingenieros sociales orwellianos.


----------



## zugastiagui (15 Jun 2021)

Moclinejo (Málaga).
#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## ELMAKINA30 (16 Jun 2021)

Si estuvieran en su casa haciendoles a sus marios las tareas y no biviendo del estado no tendrian tiempo ocioso las payas locas estas


----------



## zugastiagui (16 Jun 2021)

Rincón de la Victoria (Málaga)
#STOPFEMINAZIS
www.stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


----------



## zugastiagui (18 Jun 2021)

Rincón de la Victoria (Málaga)
#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


----------



## rejon (18 Jun 2021)

La “justicia patriarcal” ha vuelto a actuar: otra madre de Infancia Libre condenada por sustracción de menores. 

Denunció en falso al padre por abusos sexuales a la niña. Hace falta ser una auténtica miserable.


----------



## zugastiagui (20 Jun 2021)

Rincón de la Victoria (Málaga)
#STOPFEMINAZIS


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html




http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (24 Jun 2021)

Galapagar (Madrid)
#STOPFEMINAZIS


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html




http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (24 Jun 2021)

Galapagar (Madrid)
#STOPFEMINAZIS
http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (2 Jul 2021)

Melilla



http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html




http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html



#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (26 Jul 2021)

Ministerio de "igualdad".
#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (1 Ago 2021)

Campo de concentración de Dachau.
#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (10 Ago 2021)

Sahagún
#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## koul (10 Ago 2021)

elmegaduque dijo:


> Si se quiere una campaña realmente efectiva contra el feminismo, hay que visibilizar, centrar, y poner de manifiesto la ingente cantidad de recursos públicos que acapara en detrimento de necesidades urgentes.



Lo que pasa es que se os ve a la legua lo falsos que sois cuando habláis de necesidades urgentes porque a vosotros principalmente os la sopla lo que le pase a nadie. De hecho, si podéis lo machacáis un poquito más. Este foro es una buena prueba. 

Un antifeminista que no compra el discurso misógino y subnormal de este foro. 
Os quejáis de las generalizaciones que hacen a todos los hombres y en este foro si no empiezas con el tds pts ya eres un mangina podemita. 
La gentuza, femilocas y derechuzos sois igual de totalitarios peligrosos.


----------



## Murnau (10 Ago 2021)

SuperMariano dijo:


> menuda panda de ofendiditos llorones con masculinidad frágil



Pero no tenía a este hijo de puta en ignorados?

Me refiero a ti bastardo.


----------



## zugastiagui (11 Ago 2021)

Sahagún
#STOPFEMINAZIS


 http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html

 http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (12 Ago 2021)

Aranda de Duero
http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## César92 (12 Ago 2021)

Antonio Barcelo dijo:


> *Una cuenta del 2016, con solo 122 mensajes, muchos de los cuales son para promocionar la tienda. Hueles a podemita camuflado a kilometros buscando hacer listas negras. Si quieres ayudar, cuelga la creatividad para descargar ( sin virus por favor, que tenemos antivirus XD ), y ya nos lo imprimimos nosotros.*




¿Te refieres a esto?


----------



## César92 (12 Ago 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Las antifemimarxistas de verdad.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 328005



Hanna Reitsch fue una auténtica nacionalsocialista, nada que ver con los coños morados aupados por rojos de mierda.


----------



## zugastiagui (13 Ago 2021)

Aranda de Duero
http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (14 Ago 2021)

El Vidural


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html




http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (15 Ago 2021)

El Vidural
http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (16 Ago 2021)

Luarca (Asturias)


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html




http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (17 Ago 2021)

Luarca (Asturias)
http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (18 Ago 2021)

Luarca (Asturias)
http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## bloody_sunday (18 Ago 2021)

Kabul city


----------



## zugastiagui (19 Ago 2021)

Baltanás (Palencia)


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html




http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (20 Ago 2021)

Puerto de Pajares (Asturias)


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html




http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (21 Ago 2021)

Juzgados de violencia sobre la mujer
Ciudad de la Justicia de Murcia.


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html




http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (22 Ago 2021)

Colmenar Viejo (Madrid)


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html




http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## Mentalharm (22 Ago 2021)

Acabas de hacer un aporte enorme al foro y a España. Gracias


----------



## zugastiagui (23 Ago 2021)

Alcobendas (Madrid)
http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html 
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html 
#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (24 Ago 2021)

Madrid
http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (25 Ago 2021)

Madrid
http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (26 Ago 2021)

Madrid
http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (27 Ago 2021)

Ministerio de desigualdad.
Madrid
http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (28 Ago 2021)

Ministerio de desigualdad.
Madrid
http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## la_trotona (29 Ago 2021)

Hay que difundir el slogan por todos los sitios.


----------



## zugastiagui (29 Ago 2021)

Ministerio de desigualdad.
Madrid
http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (30 Ago 2021)

Ministerio de desigualdad. 
Madrid
http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html 
#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (31 Ago 2021)

Fuencarral (Madrid)
Antes y después 25n


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html




http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (1 Sep 2021)

Frankfurt
http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (2 Sep 2021)

Frankfurt
http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (3 Sep 2021)

Frankfurt
http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## la_trotona (3 Sep 2021)

Hay que seguir esparciendo las pegatinas.


----------



## Wasi (3 Sep 2021)

Grande


----------



## CharlesLeeRay (3 Sep 2021)

Donde se pueden conseguir esas pegatinas?


----------



## zugastiagui (4 Sep 2021)

Frankfurt

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## Mr. VULT (4 Sep 2021)

¿Pero cuanto duran las pegatinas colocadas?

Acude el policia municipal a despegar? Una activista indignada se acerca a quitarlas? O se la suda tanto al sistema ( el chiringo y la paguita estan ya adjudicadas) que las dejan ahi?


----------



## zugastiagui (5 Sep 2021)

Frankfurt
Fotos
http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html
Tienda
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## Blackest (5 Sep 2021)

zugastiagui dijo:


> Frankfurt
> Fotos
> http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html
> Tienda
> ...



El link a la tienda está roto.


----------



## zugastiagui (5 Sep 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> El link a la tienda está roto.



La web sufre ataques de forma regular.
No tardará en volver a estar operativa.


----------



## zugastiagui (6 Sep 2021)

Frankfurt
Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (7 Sep 2021)

Jorge Javier Vázquez declara en los juzgados de Madrid.

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (8 Sep 2021)

Frankfurt

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (9 Sep 2021)

Baronville. (Lorena)

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## bloody_sunday (9 Sep 2021)

Enlace de esta noche en una rave de Kabul.. Saludos estamos con vosotros!!


----------



## zugastiagui (10 Sep 2021)

Champenoux. (Lorena)

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (11 Sep 2021)

Frankfurt

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (12 Sep 2021)

Frankfurt

Fotos
http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html
Tienda
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (13 Sep 2021)

Dachau

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## 917 (13 Sep 2021)

Hubo un tiempo en España en que hacer una pintada podía costarte la vida.
Pero no había Democracia....


----------



## zugastiagui (14 Sep 2021)

Dachau

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (15 Sep 2021)

Dachau. Campo d econcentración.

Fotos
http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html
Tienda
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (16 Sep 2021)

Dachau. Campo de concentración.

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (21 Sep 2021)

Austria

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (22 Sep 2021)

Austria

Fotos
http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html
Tienda
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (23 Sep 2021)

Austria

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (25 Sep 2021)

Austria

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (27 Sep 2021)

Viena (Austria).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (29 Sep 2021)

Viena (Austria).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (30 Sep 2021)

Viena (Austria).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (3 Oct 2021)

Viena (Austria).

Fotos
http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html
Tienda
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (4 Oct 2021)

Viena (Austria).

Fotos
http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html
Tienda
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (5 Oct 2021)

Viena (Austria).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (7 Oct 2021)

Viena (Austria).

Fotos

 http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html
Tienda

 http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (14 Oct 2021)

Viena (Austria).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (14 Oct 2021)

dejad de llamar a las femimarxistas feminazis.


----------



## zugastiagui (15 Oct 2021)

Viena (Austria).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (31 Oct 2021)

Madrid (España).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (2 Nov 2021)

Lisboa (Portugal).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## Kabraloka (2 Nov 2021)

pues hacen muy bien

la igualdad es para todos, no solamente para ellas


----------



## Hasta_los_huevos_ (2 Nov 2021)

zugastiagui dijo:


> Lisboa (Portugal).
> 
> Fotos
> 
> ...



Hola, gracias por luchar por lo justo.


----------



## zugastiagui (3 Nov 2021)

Estrasburgo (Francia). 

Fotos http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html 
Tienda http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (4 Nov 2021)

Estrasburgo (Francia).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## MrDanger (4 Nov 2021)

Stop feministas. Mientras se siga dando a entender que existe un feminismo bueno y uno malo (hembrismo o feminazismo), vamos mal.


----------



## zugastiagui (5 Nov 2021)

Andorra.

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## Gorguera (5 Nov 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> dejad de llamar a las femimarxistas feminazis.



Lo hacen a cosa hecha. Primero te crean el problema(promueven el feminismo a escala global), y luego echan la culpa a los que se opusieron a los de su cuerda y sus inventos.

Es la estafa moral marxista de siempre, psicopatía absoluta.


----------



## zugastiagui (11 Nov 2021)

Bruselas (Bélgica).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## cerilloprieto (11 Nov 2021)

¿Las habéis colocado ya en el Instiputo de la "Mujer", en Magerit?


----------



## zugastiagui (12 Nov 2021)

Bruselas (Bélgica). 

Fotos http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html 
Tienda http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (19 Nov 2021)

Budapest (Hungría).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (24 Nov 2021)

San Lorenzo de El Escorial (Madrid).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (30 Nov 2021)

Juzgados feminazis (Madrid).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (3 Dic 2021)

Calatayud (Zaragoza).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (7 Dic 2021)

Troya (Turquía).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## Blackest (7 Dic 2021)

zugastiagui dijo:


> Troya (Turquía).
> 
> Fotos
> 
> ...



¿Como se adquieren las pegatinas y el matasellos?

Me he metido en la tienda pero no he visto ningun formulario de pago sino que me pide que contacte por correo.

Enviado desde mi SM-J510FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## zugastiagui (8 Dic 2021)

Bermeo (Vizcaya).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (8 Dic 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> ¿Como se adquieren las pegatinas y el matasellos?
> 
> Me he metido en la tienda pero no he visto ningun formulario de pago sino que me pide que contacte por correo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-J510FN mediante Tapatalk



Contacta por correo.


----------



## Blackest (8 Dic 2021)

zugastiagui dijo:


> Contacta por correo.



¿Y luego? ¿Tenéis algun tipo de sistema de pagos integrados? Tipo paypal etc? ¿Y para recibir la mercancia?


----------



## zugastiagui (11 Dic 2021)

#Gobiernodimision
#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (15 Dic 2021)

Phuket (Tailandia). 

Fotos http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html 
Tienda http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html 
#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (17 Dic 2021)

Phuket (Tailandia).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (18 Dic 2021)

Antalia (Turquía).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (19 Dic 2021)

Antalia (Turquía).

Fotos
http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html
Tienda
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (20 Dic 2021)

Antalia (Turquía).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (21 Dic 2021)

Antalia (Turquía).

Fotos
http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html
Tienda
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (22 Dic 2021)

Bruselas (Bélgica).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (26 Dic 2021)

Bruselas (Bélgica).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (30 Dic 2021)

Bruselas (Bélgica).

Fotos
http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html
Tienda
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (31 Dic 2021)

Madrid (España). 

Fotos http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html 

Tienda http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html 

#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (31 Dic 2021)

*Campanadas fin de año 2010*


----------



## la_trotona (1 Ene 2022)

Todo lo que sea la sensibilización,está bien.


----------



## zugastiagui (2 Ene 2022)

Éfeso (Turquía).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (3 Ene 2022)

Éfeso (Turquía).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (5 Ene 2022)

Santa Cruz de Tenerife (España).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (6 Ene 2022)

Santa Cruz de Tenerife (España).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## Uritorco (6 Ene 2022)




----------



## zugastiagui (9 Ene 2022)

Madrid (España).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (10 Ene 2022)

Tazacorte (España).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (11 Ene 2022)

Puerto de la Cruz (España).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (13 Ene 2022)

Melilla (España).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (15 Ene 2022)

Melilla (España).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (16 Ene 2022)

Melilla (España).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (17 Ene 2022)

Velilla de san Antonio (España).

Fotos
http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html
Tienda
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## Ancient Warrior (17 Ene 2022)

Hay que dejar de ser simp y eso no va a ocurrir


----------



## zugastiagui (18 Ene 2022)

Velilla de san Antonio (España).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (19 Ene 2022)

Cervera (España).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (20 Ene 2022)

Palencia (España).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (22 Ene 2022)

Palencia (España).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## Decipher (22 Ene 2022)

Pero poned la pegatina en todo el centro y no en un ladito. Que tape la mierda de propaganda femimarxista.


----------



## rejon (22 Ene 2022)

El feminismo de Irene Montero


----------



## zugastiagui (23 Ene 2022)

Palencia (España).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html



Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html



#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (26 Ene 2022)

Génova (Italia).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (27 Ene 2022)

Génova (Italia).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (28 Ene 2022)

Palencia (España). 

Fotos
http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html 
Tienda 
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html 
#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## Decipher (28 Ene 2022)

zugastiagui dijo:


> Palencia (España).
> 
> Fotos
> http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html
> ...



Esa es buena.


----------



## zugastiagui (29 Ene 2022)

Ribadesella (España).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## la mano negra (29 Ene 2022)

Mal rayo las parta a todas . Son unas fanáticas repugnantes llenas de odio hacia los hombres.


----------



## Antisocialista (30 Ene 2022)

Mi respeto para usted senor zugasti, un gran luchador y manifestante


----------



## zugastiagui (30 Ene 2022)

Madrid (España).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## Decipher (30 Ene 2022)

zugastiagui dijo:


> Madrid (España).
> 
> Fotos
> 
> ...



Vale. Ese cartel necesita una explicación.


----------



## zugastiagui (2 Feb 2022)

Madrid (España).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## rejon (2 Feb 2022)

Cada vez que oigo a las mujeres de Podemos quejarse a gritos acerca de la discriminación, el machismo y la hipersexualización que se experimenta en el puesto de trabajo, siento una enorme empatía con ellas. 

Qué mal las deben tratar en Podemos!


----------



## zugastiagui (2 Feb 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Vale. Ese cartel necesita una explicación.



Espacio de aparcamiento reservado ilegalmente para la casta política. En este caso para los miembros del PSOE.
Se pone pegatina.
Intentan tachar la palabra "feminazis".

¿Qué explicación necesitas?


----------



## Decipher (2 Feb 2022)

zugastiagui dijo:


> Espacio de aparcamiento reservado ilegalmente para la casta política. En este caso para los miembros del PSOE.
> Se pone pegatina.
> Intentan tachar la palabra "feminazis".
> 
> ¿Qué explicación necesitas?



Pues esa. ¿Como han intentado reservarse un espacio de aparcamiento? ¿Porqué el "del" está escrito con rotulador? El cartel no tiene sentido.


----------



## zugastiagui (3 Feb 2022)

Barcelona (España).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (4 Feb 2022)

Barcelona (España).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (5 Feb 2022)

Madrid (España). 

Fotos http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html 
Tienda http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (5 Feb 2022)

zugastiagui dijo:


> Pegatinas, pintadas, pancartas, carteles, manifestaciones...
> 
> Únete a la lucha contra la ideología de género y el feminazismo.
> 
> ...




En realidad no persiguen al varón heterosexual, este es solo el medio para conseguir su objetivo, persiguen la natalidad.


----------



## zugastiagui (6 Feb 2022)

Galapagar (España).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (7 Feb 2022)

Madrid (España).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (8 Feb 2022)

Zaragoza (España).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## Alamillo Loco 1983 (8 Feb 2022)

Yo hoy he arrancado carteles de manifestaciones del 8 de marzo.


----------



## zugastiagui (10 Feb 2022)

Toledo (España).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (12 Feb 2022)

Estrasburgo (Francia).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html



Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html



#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (13 Feb 2022)

Estrasburgo (Francia).

Fotos
http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html

Tienda
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html

#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (14 Feb 2022)

Estrasburgo (Francia).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html



Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html



#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (15 Feb 2022)

Estrasburgo (Francia).

Fotos
http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html

Tienda
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html

#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (16 Feb 2022)

Estrasburgo (Francia).

Fotos
http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html

Tienda
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html

#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (18 Feb 2022)

Estrasburgo (Francia).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html



Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html



#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (21 Feb 2022)

Estrasburgo (Francia).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html



Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html



#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (21 Feb 2022)

Estrasburgo (Francia).

Fotos
http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html

Tienda
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html

#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (23 Feb 2022)

Vigo (España).

Fotos



http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html



Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html



#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (25 Feb 2022)

Madrid (España).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html



Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html



#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (27 Feb 2022)

Ermua (España).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html



Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html



#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (1 Mar 2022)

Madrid (España).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html



Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html



#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (3 Mar 2022)

Budapest (Hungría).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html



Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html



#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (3 Mar 2022)

Budapest (Hungría).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html



Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html



#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (4 Mar 2022)

Budapest (Hungría). 

Fotos http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html 

Tienda http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html

#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (5 Mar 2022)

Viena (Austria).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html



Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html



#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (7 Mar 2022)

Madrid (España).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html



Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html



#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (8 Mar 2022)

Madrid (España).

Fotos
http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html

Tienda
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html

#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (8 Mar 2022)

Madrid (España).

Fotos
http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html

Tienda
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html

#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## Paddy McAloon (8 Mar 2022)

Estás como una regadera. Al menos podrías haber traducido las pegatinas para que las entiendan.


----------



## zugastiagui (10 Mar 2022)

Madrid (España).

Fotos
http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html

Tienda
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html

#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (16 Mar 2022)

Madrid (España).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html



Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html



#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (22 Mar 2022)

Madrid (España).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html



Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html



#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (24 Mar 2022)

Linares (España).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html



Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html



#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (25 Mar 2022)

Linares (España).

Fotos
http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html

Tienda
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html

#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (30 Mar 2022)

Madrid (España).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html



Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html



#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## EnergiaLibre (30 Mar 2022)

sois héroes, mis aplausos y mis respetos


STOP FEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (2 Abr 2022)

Valdemoro (España).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html



Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html



#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (3 Abr 2022)

Valdemoro (España).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html



Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html



#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## Chulita (3 Abr 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 285025



No se molestan ni en cambiarle el outfit a las actrices.


----------



## zugastiagui (5 Abr 2022)

Valdemoro (España).

Fotos
http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html

Tienda
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html

#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 Abr 2022)

Fíjense en la guitarra que está por detrás...


----------



## Tonimn (5 Abr 2022)

Yo pongo ejemplo que he vivido:

En la universidad varias profesoras han hablado "porque soy mujer puedo decir mi opinión, que mis colegas hombres ni se atreven"

En múltiples centros públicos hay discriminación "positiva" por ser mujer a la hora de acceder a formaciones, empleos y ayudas.

Discriminación por ser hombre y querer trabajar media jornada.

Veo anuncios solicitando "cocinerA, chica, camarerA, teleoperadorA, etc..." pero armaron un escándalo en uno que pidieron en masculino.


----------



## zugastiagui (8 Abr 2022)

Valladolid (España).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html



Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html



#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (10 Abr 2022)

Valladolid (España).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html



Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html



#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (19 Abr 2022)

Valladolid (España). 

Fotos 
http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html 

Tienda 


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (21 Abr 2022)

Valladolid (España).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html



Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## zugastiagui (22 Abr 2022)

Valladolid (España).

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html



Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html








#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (25 Abr 2022)

Pamplona (España)
.
Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html



Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html



#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (26 Abr 2022)

Burgos (España)
.
Fotos

 http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html

Tienda

 http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html

#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (27 Abr 2022)

Alcázar de san Juan (España)

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html



Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html



#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (30 Abr 2022)

Móstoles (España)

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html



Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html



#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (2 May 2022)

Alcázar de san Juan (España)

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html



Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html



#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (3 May 2022)

Alcázar de san Juan (España)

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html



Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html



#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## Paddy McAloon (3 May 2022)

zugastiagui dijo:


> Alcázar de san Juan (España)
> 
> Fotos
> 
> ...



Eres un HDLGP por meterte con la ONCE.


----------



## Mr. Satan (3 May 2022)

jodo vaya pelotas hay que tener tal como están las cosas para que te vean pegando esos carteles o repartiendo folletos por la calle
Aqui en zaragoza me abre la cabeza una turba de podeguarros o me detiene la local
Y mientras tanto en el metro de Londres prohibiendo mirar fijamente a las mujeres ...en nada lo mismo aquí


----------



## zugastiagui (3 May 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Eres un HDLGP por meterte con la ONCE.



Tú eres un cobarde que se esconde en el anonimato.
Tú eres un ignorante y por tanto un atrevido.
Tú eres parte del rebaño de borregos adoctrinados y sectarios.

La ONCE es uno más de los organismos oficiales utilizados por el feminazismo para adoctrinar a la población y expoliar las arcas del Estado. Esto es, los bolsillos de los contribuyentes. Un chiringuito feminazi, como tantos otros, para dar de comer a miles de estómagos agradecidos con la excusa de ayudar a mujeres maltratadas.

Ilústrate un poco necio. Das pena cobarde.

Fundación ONCE se suma a la lucha contra la violencia de género con la presentación del vídeo ‘Yo soñaba’ Fundación ONCE para la Cooperación e Inclusión Social de Personas con Discapacidad

Inserta Empleo ha atendido en los últimos cuatro años a 3.523 mujeres con discapacidad víctimas de la violencia de género Fundación ONCE para la Cooperación e Inclusión Social de Personas con Discapacidad

Observatorio de igualdad. Vídeo violencia de género

La violencia de género desde otras miradas: Día Internacional de Eliminación Violencia contra Mujer

Los cupones de la ONCE gritan ‘La violencia machista la paramos unidas’, en el Día Internacional de la Eliminación de la Violencia contra la Mujer 

La ONCE presenta su estrategia de lucha contra la violencia de género

Los cupones de la ONCE gritarán este 25 de noviembre que 'La violencia machista la paramos unidas'


El Instituto Andaluz de la Mujer sólo destina el 3% de su presupuesto a las víctimas de violencia


----------



## zugastiagui (3 May 2022)

zugastiagui dijo:


> Tú eres un cobarde que se esconde en el anonimato.
> Tú eres un ignorante y por tanto un atrevido.
> Tú eres parte del rebaño de borregos adoctrinados y sectarios.
> 
> ...




Mujeres en modo ON. Violencia de género. 

Colaboración público/privada como elemento clave para impulsar la agenda 2030 y los ODS

El chiringuito.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (3 May 2022)

zugastiagui dijo:


> Tú eres un cobarde que se esconde en el anonimato.
> Tú eres un ignorante y por tanto un atrevido.
> Tú eres parte del rebaño de borregos adoctrinados y sectarios.



Y tú un troll multicuenta.


----------



## Talosgüevos (3 May 2022)

La solución no es hacer el imbecil en redes, lo que lo arreglaría sería ir al enfrentamiento violento contra ellas y sus chiringuitos de mierda.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## zugastiagui (3 May 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Y tú un troll multicuenta.



Compruebo que eres de los que sufriste anoxia en el parto.
No perderé más tiempo contigo.
Haré caso al consejo de Mark Twain.


----------



## zugastiagui (5 May 2022)

Alcázar de san Juan (España)

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html



Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html



#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (16 May 2022)

Madrid (España)

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html



Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html



#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (17 May 2022)

Malé (Maldivas)

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html



Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html



#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (19 May 2022)

Malé (Maldivas)

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html



Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html



#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (29 May 2022)

Malé (Maldivas)

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html



Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html



#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (30 May 2022)

Malé (Maldivas)

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html



Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html



#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (31 May 2022)

Malé (Maldivas)

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html



Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html



#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (1 Jun 2022)

Alcobendas (España)

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html



Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html



#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (2 Jun 2022)

Pepe Navarro en la entrada del juzgado: "Ivonne Reyes ha entrando temblando, ¿verdad?"

#STOPFEMINAZIS

Pepe Navarro en la entrada del juzgado: "Ivonne Reyes ha entrando temblando, ¿verdad?"


----------



## zugastiagui (4 Jun 2022)

Para maltratados los padres separados.




#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (4 Jun 2022)

zugastiagui dijo:


> Para maltratados los padres separados.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (8 Jun 2022)

Coca (España)

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html



Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html



#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (9 Jun 2022)

Coca (España)

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html



Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html



#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (11 Jun 2022)

Coca (España)

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html



Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html



#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (12 Jun 2022)

Coca (España)

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html



Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html



#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (14 Jun 2022)

Valladolid (España) 

Fotos http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html 

Tienda http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html

#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (16 Jun 2022)

Valladolid (España)

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html



Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html



#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (20 Jun 2022)

Madrid (España)

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html



Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html



#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (25 Jul 2022)

Córdoba (España)

Fotos

 http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html

Tienda

 http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (19 Sep 2022)

Isaccea (Rumanía)

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html



#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## la_trotona (19 Sep 2022)

Sobre todo, a ver si intensificamos la campaña antes de las elecciones.


----------



## zugastiagui (20 Sep 2022)

Gibraltar (Reino Unido) 

Fotos 
http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html 

Tienda http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html 

#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## Fausto1880 (20 Sep 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Y tú un troll multicuenta.



Venga ya...

Debes ser de los pocos que no conoce a Zugasti.

Que no es un mero alias, es el apellido.


----------



## Fausto1880 (20 Sep 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> La solución no es hacer el imbecil en redes, lo que lo arreglaría sería ir al enfrentamiento violento contra ellas y sus chiringuitos de mierda.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.



Eso beneficia a nuestros enemigos.
Enfrentamiento sí. Siempre pacífico.
Justo lo que lleva haciendo Zugasti veinte años.


----------



## Andrés Hurtado (20 Sep 2022)

Uníos vosotros también al anticovidianismo.


----------



## Gonzalor (20 Sep 2022)

En Cataluña se ha llenado de carteles morados como el de la foto. Se nota que los ayuntamientos no tienen nada más importante en que gastar el dinero que nos ROBAN.
Lo que no entiendo es qué coño hace la juventud, que no arranca o vandaliza los putos carteles. Vamos, que si me llega a pillar esta tontería con menos de 25 años, en una noche de borrachera con los colegas pintamos una o dos pollas en cada cartel de la comarca.


----------



## zugastiagui (21 Sep 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> En Cataluña se ha llenado de carteles morados como el de la foto. Se nota que los ayuntamientos no tienen nada más importante en que gastar el dinero que nos ROBAN.
> Lo que no entiendo es qué coño hace la juventud, que no arranca o vandaliza los putos carteles. Vamos, que si me llega a pillar esta tontería con menos de 25 años, en una noche de borrachera con los colegas pintamos una o dos pollas en cada cartel de la comarca.









Menos samba y más trabajar.


----------



## zugastiagui (21 Sep 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> En Cataluña se ha llenado de carteles morados como el de la foto. Se nota que los ayuntamientos no tienen nada más importante en que gastar el dinero que nos ROBAN.
> Lo que no entiendo es qué coño hace la juventud, que no arranca o vandaliza los putos carteles. Vamos, que si me llega a pillar esta tontería con menos de 25 años, en una noche de borrachera con los colegas pintamos una o dos pollas en cada cartel de la comarca.









¿A qué esperas?


----------



## zugastiagui (21 Sep 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> En Cataluña se ha llenado de carteles morados como el de la foto. Se nota que los ayuntamientos no tienen nada más importante en que gastar el dinero que nos ROBAN.
> Lo que no entiendo es qué coño hace la juventud, que no arranca o vandaliza los putos carteles. Vamos, que si me llega a pillar esta tontería con menos de 25 años, en una noche de borrachera con los colegas pintamos una o dos pollas en cada cartel de la comarca.









Estás tardando.


----------



## zugastiagui (21 Sep 2022)

Gibraltar (Reino Unido) 

Fotos http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html 

Tienda http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html 

#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## Gonzalor (21 Sep 2022)

zugastiagui dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1199265
> 
> 
> Estás tardando.



En esos carteles quedaría mucho mejor una polla pintada con spray negro...


----------



## zugastiagui (23 Sep 2022)

Gibraltar (Reino Unido) 

Fotos http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html 

Tienda http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html

#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (25 Sep 2022)

Gibraltar (Reino Unido)

Fotos
http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html
Tienda
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html

#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (26 Sep 2022)

Gibraltar (Reino Unido)

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html



#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (29 Sep 2022)

Odessa (Ucrania)

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html



#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (1 Oct 2022)

Odessa (Ucrania)

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html



#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (3 Oct 2022)

Odessa (Ucrania) 

Fotos http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html 
Tienda http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html 

#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (4 Oct 2022)

Odessa (Ucrania)

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html



#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (22 Oct 2022)

Nicolaiev (Ucrania)

Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html



#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (27 Oct 2022)

Nicolaiev (Ucrania)

Fotos
http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html
Tienda
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html

#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (30 Oct 2022)

Kavala (Grecia)
Fotos


http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html


Tienda


http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## Antisocialista (30 Oct 2022)

zugastiagui dijo:


> Kavala (Grecia)
> Fotos
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias por su lucha


----------



## Paddy McAloon (30 Oct 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> En esos carteles quedaría mucho mejor una polla pintada con spray negro...



Tú ves haciendo méritos para una visita de la Benemérita.


----------



## zugastiagui (2 Nov 2022)

Tesalónica (Grecia)

Fotos
http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html
Tienda
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html

#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (7 Nov 2022)

Tesalónica (Grecia)
Fotos
http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html
Tienda
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html
#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (14 Dic 2022)

Madrid (España)

Fotos
http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html
Tienda
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html

#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## favelados (14 Dic 2022)

Parece que las pintadas cerca de los juzgados de Lo Feminazi escuecen a los de siempre


----------



## zugastiagui (15 Dic 2022)

Madrid (España)

Fotos
http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html
Tienda
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html

#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (15 Dic 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Parece que las pintadas cerca de los juzgados de Lo Feminazi escuecen a los de siempre



Ajo y agua.


----------



## zugastiagui (16 Dic 2022)

Madrid (España) 

Fotos http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html 
Tienda http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html

#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (17 Dic 2022)

Madrid (España)

Fotos
http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html
Tienda
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html

#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## favelados (17 Dic 2022)

zugastiagui dijo:


> Madrid (España)
> 
> Fotos
> http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html
> ...



Esa es la gasolinera de García Noblejas, hay otra más abajo en la esquina de la iglesia.


----------



## tortura (17 Dic 2022)

Esta campaña puede ser discriminatoria pero digo aquello que dice la canción "Mami el negro está rabioso, puede bailar conmigo y decírselo a mi papi..." No entiendo de rencillas pero sólo digo que no me han llamado elvis presley...y menos me han juzgado por motivos políticos, ni por ser de izquierdas ni por ser de derechas ya que hay personas o grupos de personas que me han odiado demasiado.


----------



## zugastiagui (20 Dic 2022)

Madrid (España) 

Fotos http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html 
Tienda http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html 

#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (22 Dic 2022)

Madrid (España)

Fotos
http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html
Tienda
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html

#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (22 Dic 2022)

tortura dijo:


> Esta campaña puede ser discriminatoria pero digo aquello que dice la canción "Mami el negro está rabioso, puede bailar conmigo y decírselo a mi papi..." No entiendo de rencillas pero sólo digo que no me han llamado elvis presley...y menos me han juzgado por motivos políticos, ni por ser de izquierdas ni por ser de derechas ya que hay personas o grupos de personas que me han odiado demasiado.



¿Dónde dices que te están tratando de tu problema mental?


----------



## zugastiagui (27 Dic 2022)

Madrid (España)

Fotos
http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html
Tienda
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html

#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (27 Dic 2022)

Este próximo 8 de marzo, honremos la memoria de mujeres como Anita Bryant, cantante, Miss Oklahoma y activista por los derechos de los niños:













"_En 1977 Anita Bryant se dedicó a hacer una campaña denominada «*Salvemos nuestros niños*» donde *intentaba impedir que los homosexuales tuvieran cargos públicos en escuelas, con el argumento que ellos querían reclutar sus niños y niñas e imponerles su “ideología”*. Luego organizó un referendo contra dicho derecho al trabajo, pero lo perdió (en la película «Milk» vemos una alusión a estos hechos)_."


Víctima de violentos radicales:






* Este activista maricón palmó de SIDA a los 44 años.





_"Vamos a rezar. Vamos a rezar por él ahora mismo"._




Y que sigue inspirando a muchas mujeres en la lucha contra la perversión moral:


----------



## dragon33 (27 Dic 2022)

Ostras.....¿donde conseguir esas pegatinas?, hago campaña en mi City.


----------



## zugastiagui (29 Dic 2022)

Madrid (España)

Fotos
http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html
Tienda
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html

#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (29 Dic 2022)

dragon33 dijo:


> Ostras.....¿donde conseguir esas pegatinas?, hago campaña en mi City.



Tienda
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (29 Dic 2022)

dragon33 dijo:


> Ostras.....¿donde conseguir esas pegatinas?, hago campaña en mi City.



Las pegatinas son muy fáciles de hacer en casa. Simplemente imprime lo que quieras y compra en los chinos cinta adhesiva de doble cara. _Voilá_, ya tienes pegatinas caseras.


----------



## dragon33 (29 Dic 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> Las pegatinas son muy fáciles de hacer en casa. Simplemente imprime lo que quieras y compra en los chinos cinta adhesiva de doble cara. _Voilá_, ya tienes pegatinas caseras.




Gracias, las prefiero ya hechas, ya he visto el enlace de 250 pegatinas 5 euros, lo veo bien de precio.


----------



## zugastiagui (30 Dic 2022)

Madrid (España)

Fotos
http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html
Tienda
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html

#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (31 Dic 2022)

Madrid (España)

Fotos
http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html
Tienda
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html

#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## rejon (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## Cowboy from hell (31 Dic 2022)

mis dies


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (31 Dic 2022)

El subnormal del opener con nazi y feminazi todos los dias cuando estos lucharon y denunciaron el feminismo.






Escena antifeminista de una película que rodaron los nazis


La película es de 1942, se denomina "GPU: Terror Rojo" y está prohibida actualmente en varios países, como Alemania, Francia, Italia o Austria. GPU es el nombre que tuvo el KGB soviético durante un tiempo Esta es la escena y comento: En cierto país báltico de cuyo nombre no quiero acordarme...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## zugastiagui (31 Dic 2022)

zugastiagui dijo:


> Madrid (España)
> 
> Fotos
> http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html
> ...


----------



## zugastiagui (1 Ene 2023)

Madrid (España)

Fotos
http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html
Tienda
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html

#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (1 Ene 2023)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> El subnormal del opener con nazi y feminazi todos los dias cuando estos lucharon y denunciaron el feminismo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Infórmate un poco más.
Empieza por saber qué significa nazi.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 Ene 2023)

zugastiagui dijo:


> Infórmate un poco más.
> Empieza por saber qué significa nazi.



Que eres un borrego que estás disfrutando lo que defiendes, hombre.

Tienes la justicia que tú quieres, y así has sido juzgado.


----------



## zugastiagui (2 Ene 2023)

San Lorenzo de El Escorial (España)

Fotos
http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html
Tienda
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html

#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (4 Ene 2023)

Madrid (España)

Fotos
http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html
Tienda
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html

#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## zugastiagui (5 Ene 2023)

Madrid (España)

Fotos
http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html
Tienda
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html

#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## Cénit (5 Ene 2023)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> El subnormal del opener con nazi y feminazi todos los dias cuando estos lucharon y denunciaron el feminismo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Femilocas, femirojas, femimarxistas sería más adecuado, pero bueno, siempre hay tiempo de modificar las pegatinas.


----------



## zugastiagui (6 Ene 2023)

Buenos Aires (Argentina)

Fotos
http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html
Tienda
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html

#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Ene 2023)




----------



## zugastiagui (Sábado a la(s) 1:32 PM)

Madrid (España)

Fotos
http://stopfeminazis.org/fotos.html
Tienda
http://stopfeminazis.org/tienda.html

#STOPFEMINAZIS


----------

